
An Iron Age skeleton with his hands bound found in Wendover - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-53366209
======
mytailorisrich
I was curious about referring to this find as from the Iron Age:

In the British Isles by convention the Iron Age extends until the Romanisation
of Great Britain.

~~~
the-dude
IIRC The British have always been frustrated no really old human remains were
found on the island.

They have been trying ever since.

~~~
neffy
Er, no. There are really old human remains just about everywhere you look -
and that's not just on the Parliamentary benches.

Stonehenge f.ex.:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-28969-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-28969-8)

~~~
the-dude
That's what I said.

------
pikseladam
"The archaeologists also found an Iron Age funerary monument, which would have
been used only by "high status people" This should be the headline i guess. It
is more interesting to me.

------
gnufx
Changing the title makes it sound as if 2000-year old human remains are
somehow rare in the British Isles. I don't think even obviously murdered ones
are that exceptional.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed it again to make it a bit more specific. "murder victim" is
way too sensational for a title here.

~~~
gnufx
Indeed, and possibly of less interest than the henge, for instance.

It occurs to me that ancient remains are sometimes initially thought to be
contemporary murders, as another angle (or saxon?).

